
Kelly Slater's New Man Made Wave Project - bjacks
http://www.surfermag.com/features/best-wave-pool-ever/#7iT5elI1rk58Z1c9.97
======
BMarkmann
That is incredible -- you could make surfing a "thing" anywhere away from the
coast. I'm curious how they did it, and how it differs from traditional wave
pools... maybe a better understanding / implementation of the physics that
make a good curl?

~~~
bjacks
I know, it's amazing, would love to know what the tech is behind it, it seems
super secretive. Here's a link to his company who built it:
[http://kswaveco.com/](http://kswaveco.com/) \- no details unfortunately.

~~~
BMarkmann
I wonder if he had Jack Johnson's pockets behind it...? (they're neighbors and
long-time boys).

It's obvious enough that the normal wave pool flapper / "pump-and-dump"
approach doesn't give you a tube. I always kind of intuitively thought it was
wind-related, but reflecting on it that doesn't really make sense. Maybe
pushing the water out with some sort of cork-screwing instead of a straight-
line push? Who knows... anyway, I feel like they may stumbled onto a goldmine.
Awesome indoor winter surfing, anyone?

